# Which digital camera



## knopixd (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi all ,

This is Debi .
hey i want buy a digital camera.my range is with in 12000 to 15000.
can anybody suggest me,  i should go for which brand?

i think sony dsc-p60 will be good . 
what you guys think about this?


----------



## godsownman (Dec 29, 2005)

*" Every shot is a powershot "*

Only Canon. I have it and prefer it.

They have a wide range select the piece u like.


----------



## bukaida (Dec 29, 2005)

You can go for HP models also. They are cool. Niccon is also good.


----------



## nil_3 (Dec 29, 2005)

Obviously Nikon. Coolpix 5900 costs Rs. 14000/- in grey market in kolkata. This tiny 5MP camera has an excellent lens, the camera is feature rich and has lithium battery. you can take approximately 200-225 max. res. shots in a single charge(obviously without flash). The camera is also very handy. The only feature wanting is that there is no manual mode.


----------



## IG (Dec 29, 2005)

HP R 707.
Try the steve's digicams website for reviews.
Too lazy to google up the link for u


----------

